
Web design is now completely boring - ph0rque
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/09/23/zzzzzz/
======
alexro
That's exactly what happened to the UI when Windows 95 came out. The
guidelines and frameworks made all Windows apps look similar, and for nearly
20 years this stays the same, just improving here and there but in line with
the rules.

This is great for 'normal' people when they try to use everyday apps. I've
never heard anyone to complain that desktop apps are boring. If they work -
everyone's happy.

What the article is describing is the birth of the everyday web, where people
go to do stuff. I still struggle on many websites and I'd like more
standartization, not less!

Make every mail app be alike, with some unimportant differences, please.

